# Improving home security with use of security window films



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

My husband and I are considering ways to improve our home safety and are looking at 3M window films. The videos shown on 3M's site look pretty convincing. You can view the video on YouTube or here: http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...cts/Residential/Safety-Security_Window_Films/

Has anyone used these films or some other option to improve window security? I am interested in hearing honest opinions and learning from your experiences.

I'm sorry that I'm not able to embed the video in this post. Admins, please let me know if that can be done via the app.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have this on all of my ground level windows and a lower cost but similar version (made by Uline if I remember correctly) on my upper level windows. On it's own it is a very good product. In conjunction with other safety measures (impact resistant storm doors, reinforced hinges and strike plates, bump proof locks, high strength deadbolts, home security system, video surveillance, etc.) I believe it definitely increases my overall home security. It may not stop an intruder from eventually gaining access, but will definitely slow him/her down and announce their presence. 

I discovered the product during a very impressive demo at a police/security products trade show. I believe it was originally developed to save windows in areas where hurricanes ravage glass and was then discovered to have a secondary benefit as a protective product. That was some years ago and many other companies now make similar security films.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks, Sentry.

I was hoping one of our LEOs would comment about this.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

For your viewing pleasure.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am planning to do this to my windows this year. One thing to be aware of is the type/age of your window frames. I have older frames and their best option uses a strip that olds the film all the way around. This trip is glued on the frame. For the 3M film you need a 1 or 1 1/2 inch of space to attach the strips. My older frame don't have that so I have to go one step down in protection. The goal is to slow down them down in case your home so you have time to get to a safe room arm your self and call 911.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a local company come out to measure and provide a quote. The patio door and surrounding six standard windows were quoted at $1,000. The cost to protect all 18 windows and patio door is $3,200. That's a bit more than I expected. I share the price as a reference point for others considering it. We are weighing the benefit of spending money on this versus other things.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have this on all of my ground level windows and a lower cost but similar version (made by Uline if I remember correctly) on my upper level windows. On it's own it is a very good product. In conjunction with other safety measures (impact resistant storm doors, reinforced hinges and strike plates, bump proof locks, high strength deadbolts, home security system, video surveillance, etc.) I believe it definitely increases my overall home security. It may not stop an intruder from eventually gaining access, but will definitely slow him/her down and announce their presence.
> 
> I discovered the product during a very impressive demo at a police/security products trade show. I believe it was originally developed to save windows in areas where hurricanes ravage glass and was then discovered to have a secondary benefit as a protective product. That was some years ago and many other companies now make similar security films.


IMPORTANT NOTICE: This product is not approved in the State of Florida for use as hurricane, windstorm, or impact protection from wind-borne debris from a hurricane or windstorm. In compliance with Florida Statute 553.842, this product may not be advertised, sold, offered, provided, distributed, or marketed in the State of Florida as hurricane, windstorm, or impact protection from wind-borne debris from a hurricane or windstorm.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Around my city people use this.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Around my city people use this.
> 
> View attachment 13722


Those would certainly be effective, but our HOA would never approve. I'd love to develop a way to send a high voltage charge through the outside-facing pane of our windows. I'm sure MMM or Linctex could find a way to build that without having the charge transferred to the inside-facing pane of glass!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

21601mom said:


> Those would certainly be effective, but our HOA would never approve. I'd love to develop a way to send a high voltage charge through the outside-facing pane of our windows. I'm sure MMM or Linctex could find a way to build that without having the charge transferred to the inside-facing pane of glass!


There are ways to "booby trap" windows and doors using Electricity, however using a booby trap to protect your home is seriously frowned upon, and will cost you time in prison. I personally know of an electronic wizard who booby trapped his home using high frequency sound waves that seriously injured an intruder while he was on vacation, he spent several years in prison for his trouble, not to mention the financial compensation to his victim.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> There are ways to "booby trap" windows and doors using Electricity, however using a booby trap to protect your home is seriously frowned upon, and will cost you time in prison. I personally know of an electronic wizard who booby trapped his home using high frequency sound waves that seriously injured an intruder while he was on vacation, he spent several years in prison for his trouble, not to mention the financial compensation to his victim.


I'm rather 'prim and proper' and am struggling to find a response that doesn't include the F word. I had no idea the use of electricity, or sound waves, was even possible. Very cool that he was able to create such a system! Absolutely absurd that HE was penalized...I'm guessing he lives someone in the northeast. Thank you for sharing that story. It infuriates me - seriously infuriates me - that such a thing could ever happen to a law abiding citizen. I'm sure the perpetrator was set free and received some ridiculous compensation for his troubles. Sorry, I'll spare you my rant.

Would you spend the money on the window films?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

21601mom said:


> I'm rather 'prim and proper' and am struggling to find a response that doesn't include the F word. I had no idea the use of electricity, or sound waves, was even possible. Very cool that he was able to create such a system! Absolutely absurd that HE was penalized...I'm guessing he lives someone in the northeast. Thank you for sharing that story. It infuriates me - seriously infuriates me - that such a thing could ever happen to a law abiding citizen. I'm sure the perpetrator was set free and received some ridiculous compensation for his troubles. Sorry, I'll spare you my rant.
> 
> Would you spend the money on the window films?


I understand how you feel, one more "scum of the Earth" being rewarded for criminal activity. The problem with Booby Traps though, is that they are so indiscriminate. Can you imagine taking out a Fire Fighter, EMT or other innocent?

As far as the Window Film, it seems like a good idea, however the cost, at least for me is very prohibitive. I would have to go with something less attractive, like steel bars or Rabbit Wire framed and then secured to the inside of the Window frame.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> There are ways to "booby trap" windows and doors using Electricity, however using a booby trap to protect your home is seriously frowned upon, and will cost you time in prison. I personally know of an electronic wizard who booby trapped his home using high frequency sound waves that seriously injured an intruder while he was on vacation, he spent several years in prison for his trouble, not to mention the financial compensation to his victim.


This is just wrong! I think it should be more of a burglar beware world. I learned at an early age if you go creeping around someones place you're taking a chance of getting shot in the face. I just don't get it if someone is out to steal or do damage to property or life they should also be giving up the right to suck wind.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I understand how you feel, one more "scum of the Earth" being rewarded for criminal activity. The problem with Booby Traps though, is that they are so indiscriminate. Can you imagine taking out a Fire Fighter, EMT or other innocent?
> 
> As far as the Window Film, it seems like a good idea, however the cost, at least for me is very prohibitive. I would have to go with something less attractive, like steel bars or Rabbit Wire framed and then secured to the inside of the Window frame.


Good point on the risk to first responders. I need to consider that related to the window film too. Our house is all brick/stone, so entry via a door/window is the only option in case of fire (I've seen them cut through walls on houses with vinyl siding). Thank you!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> This is just wrong! I think it should be more of a burglar beware world. I learned at an early age if you go creeping around someones place you're taking a chance of getting shot in the face. I just don't get it if someone is out to steal or do damage to property or life they should also be giving up the right to suck wind.


Yep, but apparently you were raised to respect the life and property of others. That perspective has been replaced with 'victimizing' perpetrators as though they should not be held accountable for their actions because of difficult childhoods. I do not lack empathy, but I know people can choose their path despite their childhood.

There were several cases in Maryland of intruders suing homeowners after being injured while breaking into a home. Some of them won, being awarded sizeable financial damages. That perspective is one of the reasons we left Maryland and one of the reasons I want to avoid such situations.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Booby traps are indiscriminate. Like setting out poison for dogs, you can never be sure who or what will fall prey to the trap. While you can shoot intruders in self defense in most, if not all, States I don't know of any that allow the use of booby traps. 

If you shoot an intruder you are protecting your life and the lives of your family. If you waste a burglar with a booby trap you are protecting stuff. Big difference. Save your booby traps for a war zone or WROL.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Around my city people use this.
> View attachment 13722


Makes it difficult for the family to get out in the event of a fire, doesn't it?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i remember seeing another type of bars for windows.in which they can be unlocked from the inside.but yet,that probably means keeping the key or what ever close to the window..and here's one sample of such bars..

http://www.lowes.com/pd_546332-56827-S202+F+29-42_0__?productId=50069321


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

A couple eluded to it but do think of firemen trying to get in if you're putting this security film on your home. Myself, I'd actually talk to the fire department before I'd install it. If I did install it, I'd let them know as well so they're aware and may be able to adjust their breaching technique accordingly.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

Seems to me that if you self install a film, the glass would still break easily around the edges, where the film isn't really attached to the sash.

Am I missing something?


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> A couple eluded to it but do think of firemen trying to get in if you're putting this security film on your home. Myself, I'd actually talk to the fire department before I'd install it. If I did install it, I'd let them know as well so they're aware and may be able to adjust their breaching technique accordingly.


Great idea to let them know. I live in a very small town of about 1,500 people with a volunteer fire department - easy to work with and would be willing to discuss options with me. Thank you!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

jeff47041 said:


> Seems to me that if you self install a film, the glass would still break easily around the edges, where the film isn't really attached to the sash.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Supposedly it is installed so there is no gap around the edges. The film is supposed to hold for one to two minutes to deter the break in, give anyone home time to call 911, and arm themselves

If we choose to purchase this, the 3M certified company would install.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

the older windows have 1 of things holding it in place.either wood trim,or caulk..that can be removed,then the film put in place.then the trim or caulk put in place.i prefer trim.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

In regards to the Fire Dept observation. If it slows criminals down it will also slow FD down. Or slow you down getting out. In event of fire all window bars on a home are cut off as soon as possible, to allow emergency egress, ventilation, and other such items. Cutting several off a home is a time consuming task and dangerous for those inside.

I do believe though that this "film" would be a good idea, although I do not know what it would take to breach it. (can't watch videos)


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

worldengineer said:


> In regards to the Fire Dept observation. If it slows criminals down it will also slow FD down. Or slow you down getting out. In event of fire all window bars on a home are cut off as soon as possible, to allow emergency egress, ventilation, and other such items. Cutting several off a home is a time consuming task and dangerous for those inside.
> 
> I do believe though that this "film" would be a good idea, although I do not know what it would take to breach it. (can't watch videos)


A fire axe should do a fairly quick job. All fire engines carry them and few criminals do.

The window will still open from the inside so it will not impede egress as bars might.

Eight thousand people a day suffer a home invasion in America. I have been hearing more of this and other violence as the economy plummets. I believe home fires are far fewer. In case of a fire I will walk through a door or crawl through a window if my fire extinguishers, staged all around the house, are inadequate for the job.

I understand fire and I believe I have a good plan to prevent it and to control it if my preventions fail. I do not feel that I have as much control over criminals and an additional layer of protection seems prudent.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sure the axe would make fast enough work of the film, that or the windshield glass cutters that Engines carry. But I do agree criminals are unpredictable and its a great idea to layer protection.

Bonus points for the fire extinguishers staggered. Most people don't realize if your kitchen is on fire and your only fire extinguisher is there its tough to get to. That's why one in the bedroom is key!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

This is the Ohio trespassing law PDF which are probably very close to other states laws. You would be surprised what you can and cannot do on your own property.

If you find the text too small click on the "+" or "-" top mid of the screen to inlarge.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Caribou - I completely agree with you. We live in a nice neighborhood, but that's just optics and does nothing to reduce our risk. Eight thousand is more than I thought...scary.

We are also looking to get a security system. Since we have the honor of paying 'our fair share' again this year on April 15, we have chosen to get either the security system or window film right now. The other will have to wait a bit. Which would each of you choose to spend your money on?

Some details about the residence to inform your decision:
- Located just outside of a small town of about 1,300 people, which is 25 miles from a city of 100,000 on the outskirts of a major population center
- Idyllic, affluent neighborhood with 1.5 acre lots (neighbors would probably never hear or see a break in at another house)
- Neighborhood is off a small farm to market road, tucked back off the state road but not hidden from sight
- Home is ranch style, all brick/stone.
- Windows are standard double pane in thickness and 4-6 feet in height.
- Front door is solid wood and heavy with a deadbolt, but could probably be kicked in.
- Back patio door is a standard glass patio door with a deadbolt, could easily be kicked in.
- Most vulnerable points of entry are the back patio door, sidelights by front door, and four large windows in garage.
- Only current security is homeowners with guns (I don't count deadbolts as security).
- We do have two spoiled rotten rescue dogs (pit bull mix and lab mix) that might get up to check out a noise if they could break from napping.

As I look around, everything looks like a point that can be breached. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.

*Edited to correct typo


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Our house came with SimpliSafe already installed. It is a rather inexpensive system to get into with low monthly payments. I am very pleased to have the signs up that came with the system as I see them as a deterrent. All in all not a bad system.

Our house also came with a sliding glass door. As soon as possible that will be replaced with a steel door with a steel frame. We will also put an un-opening window in that area that has window film and/or a polycarbonate storm window like Tuffak. I have bounced .38's off 1/4" Tuffak so I know it is some serious stuff.

Our front door is also a heavy wood door in a wood frame. Luckily there are no side lights but there is a light high in the door. Again a steel door with a steel frame in somewhere in the future. 

My next move is probably the window film.


----------

